# DIY: R32 Remove Steering Wheel (just the airbag and the wheel)



## Tropic09 (May 8, 2008)

So i came across a deal i couldnt turn down I decided to get myself behind the wheel of an .:R! (literally) So i bought the wheel cause mine looked like wood grain cause it was so worn (see pics







) I searched and searched the threads but could not find how to remove the steering wheel...so like everything i do with my car i experiment sometimes it dosent turn out well this time it did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (hopefully) Anyway.......

Heres my DIY of Steering wheel removals air bag and wheel ONLY
******READ: I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE THAT YOU DO TO YOUR WHEEL*******AND MAKE SURE YOU DISCONECT YOUR BATTERY BEFORE DOING ANYTHING WITH THE AIRBAG learned this from my seats i installed







*
Heres the wheel that was in my car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








(this part took me the longest to figure out







)
Turn the wheel 90 degrees both left and right on the back of the wheel there are 2 wholes (this is a pic of the whole and is from the backside of the wheel)








Use a screw driver or somthing similar to stick in there







I used a mini screw driver. Your goal here is to release two spring loaded clips that hold the wheel on (pointed in RED in the picutre)








this is what will happen








After getting th Airbag off it is all down hill from here mostly dealing with harnesses and bolts anyway MAKE SURE YOUR BATTERIES DISCONECTED!
There are two main plugs you need to worry about the first one is located on the back of the steering wheel








Pry it off with a screwdriver again a mini screwdriver is suggested...Pry upward on the plug you can also use ur fingers to do this its not really Stuck in there








Sorry about this but in the center of the wheel there is a LARGE bold holding the acuall wheel on..I must of not been thinking but i forgot to take a pic of it







Anyway I used a Torque Bit T55 to be exact..i dnt exactly have the right tools todo this but I used this and it worked just fine








After removing the wheel youll see this just the stalk but its a good time to clean it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Reinstalling.....Put the new wheel back on make sure it lines up then i put blue thread lock sealer on the bolt








The NEW WHEEL!!!!!!!!!!








Re attach the airbag harness








dont forget the one that attaches to the airbag itself























I just hope there isnt a difference in the R32 bag then my stock one







my original one had less scraches on the center logo so i kept it the plug was fine so i guess so?

Pop the airbag back on the wheel by just pushing the clips into the spring..you should hear a click









The New Wheel Installed....Love the feel f the.:R Wheel!!!!!!








Hope this helps out!
If you guys have any questions or suggestion PM me ill see if can help out.
Thank you


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

awesome write up! 

thanks!


----------



## Tropic09 (May 8, 2008)

Glad It helped you out. Wow I forgot I made this DIY


----------

